# Art/Object Issues > Mountmaking >  Recommendations for acrylic mount / book cradle maker in MA or New England area

## annajeanconstance

Can anyone recommend a mount-maker in the Massachusetts or Greater New England area for custom acrylic book cradles?  I would love to do this one myself but I don't really have the right set up for this kind of thing.  


Thanks in advance!
-Annajean

----------

